# 58-61 Lawn Boy 5200 Gold



## oneoldrunr (Jul 21, 2010)

Just got this old classic at a flea mkt. and after cleaning tank and carb a bit I have it running but it will not rev up. I suspect I may not have the governer rod in the right place as it fell out when I took the cover off. I could only fish it back where it came from but Im not certain its right. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks Also I did turn the thumbscrew on top of carb in and out while idling but was only able to improve idle a little.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you check the exhaust ports? The rod may be in correctly, but if the exhaust is plugged, the engine will not pick up any speed. also if the carburetor is adjusted too rich. I would start with the adjustment turned out 1 1/2 to 2 turns from seat.


----------



## oneoldrunr (Jul 21, 2010)

*Lawn boy gold*

tried what you said. exhaust was not bad and adjustment didn't help. Any other ideas? also thanks for the fuel mixture yesterday. I am using a champian cj8 plug. Is that ok?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Those older Lawnboy's used a CJ14 or equiv. but that's not what is making it run slow. Could be the throttle rod not in correctly.

Your mower has a "C" series engine, I could not find a service manual for it, but here is a link for information provided by Toro:

https://lookup3.toro.com/ttcGateway/acrobat/manuals/lball.html

The D400 engine will have some similarities with your engine, so you may find the information somewhat useful

Best of Luck...


----------



## oneoldrunr (Jul 21, 2010)

That's what I was afraid of. Maybe I can figure it out. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

oneoldrunr said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Maybe I can figure it out. Thanks for all your help.


If it is like a D400 the little rod sticks up through a hole under the flywheel, I never pulled my flywheel to see where it went, I had the carb off several times and when reinstalling it just put it back in there, it always ran ok. Make sure the carb to crankcase is sealed, while it is running try spraying some carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb along the mating surfaces to see if the engine tempo changes, if so you have a leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------

